# Echo srm 2400 help



## wkeev (Aug 24, 2019)

I have a srm 2400 sb . Seems like its echo version of the kombi . I put a new carb on it because other one was leaking . When you have the tree trimmer on it when you tip it up to trim it starts running like crap . I thought it might be seals but it holds pressure and vacuum. This ones got me stumped . I even tried another carb. and tank vents .


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 2, 2019)

What condition is the fuel line in? Any kinks, cracks or is it getting soft?
The black Echo fuel line tends to get soft and gummy from age or ethanol.
Is the weighted fuel filter still on the fuel line?
Does the line reach all the way to the low side of the tank when you have the unit up to work?
make sure it doesn't kink or twist when you hold the unit up in the work angle.


----------



## wkeev (Sep 7, 2019)

I put the old carb. back on and it ran like a top ,also didn't leak like before . It must be something with the cheap aftermarket carbs


----------

